# 2003 25Fbs Slide Out Problem



## kermit315 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a problem with my slide out. It looks like, when the slide is closed, that the forward part of the slide (as you are looking at it from the outside) sits notably lower than the back side. I also notice that when it rains, I now have a leak right where it sits lower.

Any idea how to get this all apart and access the under portion of the slide so I can fix this?

Thanks


----------

